# Buffed.de Benutzernamen ändern?



## Headhunter94 (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo =)

ich würd gern wissen wie ich meinen Benutzernamen bei Buffed.de ändern kann würd' das Headhunter94 jetz gern mal ersetzen =/

hoffe auf schnelle kompetente Hilfe


----------



## Lillyan (21. Februar 2010)

> Q 9: Kann ich meinen Benutzernamen ändern?
> Selbstständig: nein. Ihr entscheidet Euch bei Eurer Anmeldung für einen Login-Namen und ggfs. noch zusätzlich für einen anderen Anzeigenamen. Diese Wahl sollte von Anfang an feststehen und sich nicht alle paar Wochen ändern - denn ständige Änderungen bedeutet bei der großen Anzahl an Usern Arbeitsaufwand. Mit Eurem Benutzernamen werdet Ihr in der Community identifiziert - Änderungen führen da meist nur zu Verwirrungen.
> 
> Mit einer Mail an support@buffed.de nehmen wir aber auf Anfrage Änderung vor - aber nur, wenn einer der folgenden Punkte zutrifft: Euer Name enthält einen Rechtschreibfehler | Der Login/Anzeigename ist direkt mit Euch in Verbindung zu bringen (der echte Name) | Der Name widerspricht unseren Nutzungsbestimmungen/der Netiquette | Durch ein Sonderzeichen im Namen kommt es zu Funktionsproblemen auf buffed.de oder mit BLASC | Ihr könnt Euch absolut nicht mehr mit dem Benutzernamen identifizieren oder er ist furchtbar peinlich.
> ...



Die FAQ zu lesen hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Februar 2010)

Danke und sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

